# Multiple partitions and boot manager on USB stick



## balanga (Feb 15, 2017)

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but can I use `gpart` to create multiple partitions on a USB stick and then install a boot manager to boot from any particular partition?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2017)

A wise man learns more from asking a stupid question than a stupid man learns from a wise answer 

Anyway, yes, that should be possible. Note however that boot0cfg(8) only works for UFS and MBR partitioned disks.


----------

